# The Dragon Emperor vs. the Scorpion King and Imhotep



## strongarm85 (Aug 12, 2008)

The New Mummy takes on the old. The new movie isn't all that good, but dragon Emperor himself is actually pretty strong.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Feats? **


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 12, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Feats? **


-He morphs into a three headed fire breathing dragon, a giant gorilla/yeti thingy that runs threw armies like he's in a grassy valley.
-Typical superhuman strength/ agility
-Ability to spam all of the 4 classic elements (fire, water, wind, earth.........ice for some reason...)

The original wins if bloodlusted via turning into a cloud of sand, being a better movie and *ONLY* losing to Brendan Frasier* once his powers were gone*........cant say the same for some Asian "Warlord".


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 12, 2008)

For the Dragon Emperor...

Much like the Scorpion King he can only be killed by one particular weapon that was enchanted for the purpose. This Weapon is his own personal Dagger, which he can have recalled to his hand at will.

He also resurrected his entire Tarakata Army by ordering them to rise from the dead. Unlike the Scorpion King's army, he was in direct command.

The Dragon Emperor can transform himself in a giant three headed Dragon. Using this transformation he flew Shangrala, deep in the Hymilians, to his tomb in the Gobi near the great wall in the Gobi Desert region which is opposite end of China, in one day.

He can also transform himself into a large Behemoth like creature. It was strong enough to jump up in the air and grab hold of a low flying fighter plane and pull it into a crash.

The Dragon Emperor has control over 5 elemental forces, Earth,  Fire, Wind, Water, and Metal. He has shown repeatedly to be able manipulate anything made of of those elements. He didn't show anything that was on Imhotep's level of elemental control, but he has shown that he can cantrol more elements. He was able to briefly hold back a large avalanche for several seconds.

He is also a skilled swordsman and is exceptionally skilled at hand to hand combat.



HumanWine said:


> -He morphs into a three headed fire breathing dragon, a giant gorilla/yeti thingy that runs threw armies like he's in a grassy valley.
> -Typical superhuman strength/ agility
> -Ability to spam all of the 4 classic elements (fire, water, wind, earth.........ice for some reason...)
> 
> The original wins if bloodlusted via turning into a cloud of sand, being a better movie and *ONLY* losing to Brendan Frasier* once his powers were gone*........cant say the same for some Asian "Warlord".



Yeah, but he was beating Brendan Frasier's character in hand to hand combat. It took both him and his son to beat him, and he only lost because A. he decided to fight Rick in hand to hand combat, and without his powers, and because he thought Rick's son was dead when he was really sneaking up on the Dragon Emperor from behind.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 12, 2008)

At full power Imhotep has command over the 10 plagues of Egypt, extremely powerful telekinesis, and virtual immortality. 

The Scorpion King's got nothin' going for him other than being a giant scorpion centaur thing.


----------



## HumanWine (Aug 12, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah, but he was beating Brendan Frasier's character in hand to hand combat. It took both him and his son to beat him, and he only lost because A. he decided to fight Rick in hand to hand combat, and without his powers, and because he thought Rick's son was dead when he was really sneaking up on the Dragon Emperor from behind.


I remember now. 

Plot rape.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2008)

Are we counting the mummies alone or including their forces?

Scorpion King is the weakest of the mummies. Just a big half-scorpion. Imhotep with his powers would have easily killed him.

So it'd be Imhotep vs. the Dragon Emperor.

Both are immortal, hence unkillable. But who'd take down the other? That's hard.

In terms of forces, Anubis' army would trump the Terracotta army unless the Terracotta crosses the great wall.

But even then, it'd be the 'invincible' army vs. the undead army. It'd be neverending.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 13, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Are we counting the mummies alone or including their forces?
> 
> Scorpion King is the weakest of the mummies. Just a big half-scorpion. Imhotep with his powers would have easily killed him.
> 
> ...



Wasn't there no limit to the number of warriors in the Army of Anubis? And also the only way stated to destroy them _was to take off their head_.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 13, 2008)

Unlimited or otherwise I'm positive that there are more of them than there are Terracotta soldiers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 14, 2008)

Assuming that the Terracotta army did indeed become invincible after crossing the Great Wall, it'd be an invincible army vs. an army that'll forever respawn.


----------



## TonyG416 (Aug 14, 2008)

Imhotep controls all those above….and the video below shows it to..



Imhotep seems stronger to me, and aren’t emperors usually the first borns in there families or something like that? I would say that imhotep beats him by using that plague.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=pjwb461l7D8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 14, 2008)

TonyG416 said:


> Imhotep controls all those above?.and the video below shows it to..
> 
> 
> 
> Imhotep seems stronger to me, and aren?t emperors usually the first borns in there families or something like that? I would say that imhotep beats him by using that plague.



The Dragon Emperor is the first Emperor of China. He conquered most of Modern China during his reign. Also being the first Emperor, he was not born into his position, he created his position threw war on conquest.


----------



## TonyG416 (Aug 14, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> The Dragon Emperor is the first Emperor of China. He conquered most of Modern China during his reign. Also being the first Emperor, he was not born into his position, he created his position threw war on conquest.



hmm....ok, but I would like to add that imhotep is an exceptional sorcerer as well......and could probably find a way to remove the Emperor's powers. ( he could bring the dead back to life afterall.....though that probably involved using the book of life...)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 14, 2008)

That doesn't necessarily mean he wasn't firstborn. ^_^


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Imhotep never used the firstborn plague anyway. In the first film, Jonathan even calls "boils and sores" the last plague (which is funny, because he is the elder brother and would have died had that not been the case).

In other words, Imhotep does'nt seem able to use that plague.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 14, 2008)

He didn't use it in the movie, but he is capable of using it. They said more than once that the curse would give him command over the ten plagues of Egypt.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 14, 2008)

The first born plague wouldn't work on the Dragon Emperor though. He's immortal.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 14, 2008)

First born plague was carried out on the authority of God. One would think that God>any sort of immortality.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 14, 2008)

Obviously not or Jonathan would not have survived the first film.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 14, 2008)

Had Imhotep actually used the plague.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2008)

Imhotep did, Jonathan just broke out with boils, which isn't going to do shit to the Dragon King whose immortal. The only thing that can hurt the Dragon King is his own Dagger, which he can recall to his hand at will.


----------



## TonyG416 (Aug 15, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Imhotep did, Jonathan just broke out with boils,



when did that happen?



> which isn't going to do shit to the Dragon King whose immortal. The only thing that can hurt the Dragon King is his own Dagger, which he can recall to his hand at will.



imhotep knows a great deal of sorcery, I am pretty sure that he could figure something out......and also, if by chance the dragon emperor is wielding his dagger.....imhotep can just call it forth with his tk and use it to kill him with.....or just send  impaling on dragon emperor.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 15, 2008)

I highly doubt that Imhotep could use Plague #10 as dependant on what you hear it's either the Angel of Death or God Himself who smites the first borns.

Can you see Imhotep honestly summoning an Angel or God?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 15, 2008)

It says all the plagues of Egypt are his to command.

*If* that is true then Imhotep's evil should have no bearing on his ability to command the death of first borns.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, to me, Imhotep is the more powerful of the two, being able to use the 10 plauges, and having such an insane level of control over certian elemantals, plus his TK. Also, without the Book of the Dead, it is impossible to kill Imhotep, while there is a way to dispose of the Dragon Emperor

So, I think Imhotep takes it. But maybe if the OP decides to give us a battle ground for the two, it will be more balanced?

And, of course, the Scorpion King will lose to both rather easily. >_>


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 15, 2008)

Wait, wasn't it said that the Scorpion King can only be killed by the Spear of Osiris?

Where are Imhotep and the Dragon Emp. supposed to get the thing from?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, Imhotep planned on killing him without it even after his powers were taken away, so it's probly something more on the lines ofthe spear was made to kill him but is not the only thing that can


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 15, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Well, Imhotep planned on killing him without it even after his powers were taken away, so it's probly something more on the lines ofthe spear was made to kill him but is not the only thing that can



?

And Imhotep knew about the fact that the Scorpion King can only be killed by the Spear how?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 15, 2008)

Presumably it was in the original legend.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Wait, wasn't it said that the Scorpion King can only be killed by the Spear of Osiris?
> 
> Where are Imhotep and the Dragon Emp. supposed to get the thing from?



It's more like it was prophecised that the Scorpion King would be killed by Rick (a guy with the tattoo on his wrist doing it with the Spear of Osiris) _but at no point was it stated that the spear was the only way to kill the Scorpion King_.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Aug 18, 2008)

Gaelek_13 said:


> It's more like it was prophecised that the Scorpion King would be killed by Rick (a guy with the tattoo on his wrist doing it with the Spear of Osiris) _but at no point was it stated that the spear was the only way to kill the Scorpion King_.



A prophecy that says the Scorpion King will be killed by a certain person with a certain item and then goes and is killed by that certain person with that certain item makes it about as sure as the stuff with the Dragon Emperor only being able to die by his own dagger.

Prophecy is prophecy.

etc...etc...etc...


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> A prophecy that says the Scorpion King will be killed by a certain person with a certain item and then goes and is killed by that certain person with that certain item makes it about as sure as the stuff with the Dragon Emperor only being able to die by his own dagger.
> 
> Prophecy is prophecy.
> 
> etc...etc...etc...



The Dragon Emperors info was known and was no secret.

They only found out that Rick was prophecised to kill the Scorpion King in the guys own temple.

If it was common knowledge and certified fact that you can only kill the Scorpion King with the Spear of Osiris why would Imhotep even consider taking on the Scorpion King without it?

The guy said _he'd have no need for the spear once his powers returned _- if the Scorpion King could only die by this one weapon why would Imhotep even bother trying?

"Bob will kill Brian with the Spear of Osiris" - - does not mean that Brian can't be killed by anything else, merely that he could potentially die by other means...but simply won't as he was prophecised to die later.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2008)

In the case of the The Dragon King's Dagger, it was enchanted by a thousands year old witch for the soul purpose of killing him should he ever revive and was explicitly stated to be the only thing that could kill him.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 20, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> In the case of the The Dragon King's Dagger, it was enchanted by a thousands year old witch for the soul purpose of killing him should he ever revive a*nd was explicitly stated to be the only thing that could kill him*.



Such a thing was never said of the Spear of Osiris, merely that it would be the weapon that eventually killed him.

The Witch King of Angmar was prophesised never to die by the hand of a man, but that doesn't mean he's immortal to all males regardless of whether they're 100x more powerful than him


----------

